# Google Analytics und drei Sprach-Versionen einer Website



## suntrop (24. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Website in drei Sprach-Varianten (deutsch, englisch und niederländisch).
Die deutsche Variante ist schon seit einiger Zeit online und wird per Google Analytics "überwacht".

Für die zwei weiteren möchte ich auch Analytics einbinden, bin mir aber nicht sicher wie. Für alle Varianten ein eigenen Bericht oder alle in einen? Gibt es vielleicht sogar ein speziellen Code für unterschiedliche Sprachen einer Website? Habe diesbezüglich nichts finden können in der Hilfe von Google.

Wie macht ihr das bei euren Web-Projekten? Was sind die Vor- und Nachteile?

Ich würde mich über ein paar Ratschläge und Tipps sehr freuen.


Grüße
Sebastain


----------



## new_arts_websoluti (24. September 2007)

Hey,

ich selber habe "nur" eine deutsch-englische Homepage und uebergebe die Sprache per Session. Es wird also nur beim Aendern sichtbar, welche Sprache nun ausgewaehlt wird.

Analytics nutze ich hauptsaechlich, um die Anzahl der Nutzer festzustellen und breche das ganze nicht runter auf Sprachen - du kannst aber die PC-Sprache feststellen, falls dir das hilft.

Ansonsten waere ein Ansatz, mit verschiedenen Links(kontakt.html, contact.html...) oder halt per Subdomains (de.meinehomepage.com) oder sogar verschiedenen Ordnern(meinehomepage.de/de) zu arbeiten.

Wie uebergibst du denn die Sprache? Auch moeglich waere, den JS-Code dreimal in verschiedenen Varianten einzubinden (also: Kampage/Profil eins fuer deutsch, zwei = englisch...) und dann per php abfragen, wenn die Sprache = deutsch, schreibe JS-Code 1 rein. ->fuer jedes neue Websiteprofil bekommst du einen neuen JavaScript-Code zum einbinden (wird hochgezaehlt) und die kannst du dann sprachenspezifisch in deine Page bauen.

Gibt viele Moeglichkeiten, kommt halt drauf an, wie deine Page gestrickt ist. Andere Frage ist halt, lohnt sich der Aufwand oder ist das nur Spielerei?!

Viele Gruesse,
Flo


----------



## suntrop (25. September 2007)

Danke für deine Antwort.

Wenn es nur um Nutzerzahlen geht, dann reicht natürlich ein Profil aus.

Für uns ist es teilweise schon sehr wichtig zu wissen, was ist in welcher Sprache los. Das sind übrigens einfach drei Ordner, also keine dynamische Erfassung bzw. Ausgabe der Sprache.

Bei Analytics habe ich jetzt doch noch eine ganz angenehme Lösung gefunden.

Das bestehende (deutsche) Profil zweimal "kopiert" und dann für das englische und niederländische jeweils einen Filter erstellt, der mir die unerwünschten Daten raus schmeißt. 

Hat den Vorteil, ich kann es gesondert und zusammen betrachten und ich brauche den Tracking-Code nicht zu ändern, ist immer der selbe Code.

Ich glaube es gibt noch einen weiteren Weg, wie man die Lokalität (Geografische Lage der Benutzer heißt das da glaube ich) herausfiltern kann. Jedoch weiß ich noch nicht, wo die Daten dann landen ;-)


Dennoch, wenn jemand noch eine Lösung hat, bin sehr an anderen Wegen interessiert.

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## new_arts_websoluti (25. September 2007)

Auf der Startseite kannst du sehen, welcher Besucher aus welchem Land kommt - sagt natuerlich nicht unbedingt was ueber die Sprache aus.

Ich persoenlich wuerde ein Profil fuer jede Sprache machen - aber ist natuerlich Ansichtssache 

Trotzdem muesstest du ja auch an den entsprechenden besuchten Seiten am Namen bzw am Link erkennen koennen, welche Sprache der Besucher ausgewaehlt hat.

Flo


----------

